# Things are looking up.



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Monday and today both myself and several other guys were approached by two different companys ON THE JOB being asked what it would take for us to jump ship.

I am only 25 years old, the entirety of my time in the trade has seemingly been in an economic slump. Scraping it is honestly all I know at this point, but now I look around and I see homes being built en masse, a dozen or more cranes on the WAY to any job and im starting to feel optimistic. I was a little kid the last time I saw chit like this. All i'm saying is there might be something to this "skilled labor shortage".

Things are finally getting good, I could get used to this.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

that's is good news I've always wanted to see Texas


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> that's is good news I've always wanted to see Texas


Well you better hurry! Cause I'm closer! I can be down there and have my bids In before you reach the mainland!!:lol:


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Come on with it guys. If you can do doors and ceilings youll be fine, most folks keep Juan off those.

Fine with me! Humping rock is for the birds!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

nodnarb said:


> Come on with it guys. If you can do doors and ceilings youll be fine, most folks keep Juan off those.
> 
> Fine with me! Humping rock is for the birds!


I have no problem with humping rock! :blink:


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

moore said:


> I have no problem with humping rock! :blink:


You can HAVE it ! Drywall is my least favorite part about being a drywaller!


----------



## ChicagoHandyman (Dec 30, 2014)

nodnarb said:


> You can HAVE it ! Drywall is my least favorite part about being a drywaller!


gold :jester:


----------

